
Vote for the Net - sethbannon
http://voteforthenet.com/
======
dazbradbury
For some reason, I refreshed the page after reading it, and noticed that the
number of pledges increased drastically...

Turns out this is reporting a sign-up rate of over 100 pledges per minute!

A fairly impressive growth rate for email signatures I have to say. Good work!

